# International beer day festival



## Nicholas (4/8/17)

Hey guys if anyone is keen to go to that international beer day festival tomorrow at cradle moon lodge near muldersdrift. let me know I have 2 tickets. 

The rugby will be shown aswell as some awesome music acts.


----------

